# Micromax Canvas2 colors A120  Storage problem



## Vyom93 (Jan 19, 2015)

my friend is have Micromax Canvas2 colors A120 & the  problem is that phone has 8gb internal memory but its has three types of Storage  option
 1.PHONE STORAGE TOTAL SPACE IS 0.89GB 
 2.INTERNAL SD CARD TOTAL SPACE IS 5.28GB
 3.EXTERNAL SD CARD TOTAL SPACE IS 14.73GB IS A 16GB SD CARD

now when he try to install app its install in phone storage as it 0.86gb he can not install more then 2-3 apps and he get the storage full error when he selects default storage to EXTERNAL SD CARD noting happens y he is having three storage option i have never see this before wat is this and how to solve & the internal sd card is of no use so plzz help should he take it to service center the mobile 

 setting screenshot
*i62.tinypic.com/dmwtxg.jpg
*i58.tinypic.com/iprqmq.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/9ux9ow.jpg

*i58.tinypic.com/2eajfux.jpg


----------

